# Ocean City Pier: Sharks!



## Brackish Boy (May 3, 2001)

My family caught about ten sharks between 2 and 5 feet long at the OC Pier on Sat and Sun night, 14th and 15th. I have not had good luck on that pier in the past, but if you want to bring up a shark in your dropnet, they were really hitting. My 11 year old will be bragging about his shark for years, no doubt.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

What type were they?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Looks like MD is safe for swimming..no shark attacks..Delaware on the other hand...

http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/fish/sharks/statistics/GAttack/mapusa.htm


----------



## Brackish Boy (May 3, 2001)

I believe they were all sand sharks. The larger ones put up a pretty good fight.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Great report! That is good news for those sharkhunters on the board. I am hoping to make it out to AI this summer and try to get me a couple. Did a little black tip sharking in FL this past christmas with 20 big game and steel leader. NO CHANCE! But it got me interseted after all those breakoffs. Any one up for a weekend run this summer about in Aug/Sep?


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Sandsharks...you mean dogfish?

It's about time for the blacktips to start showing.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Is there a better time of the day to get sharks?

For rigs, should you just use a bottom rig with mullet?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Not sure when the better time is but yeah just use a drum rig or even a three way rig. I have been told mullet is good and fish heads are even better. Many shark hunters live by the bluefish heads and croaker heads so starting this weekend at the tank I will be saving my fillet remains.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

FL

what size hooks do you prefer for shark?

In general what size hooks do you fish with on a daily basis. I suppose it depends on species.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Well I usually use 2/0 or 3/0 circle hooks for most of my regular fishing but will have to go to a much larger hook when going for sharks.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Am looking at using 10/0 to 13/0 hooks. Hopefully will get more info from people on board


----------



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

Since I don't have a 4x4, I'd love to hook up with anyone heading out to AI for some sharking. If you're going at any point (including weekdays-- I work for myself) drop me an e-mail/b-mail!

Bob


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Sounds good rugger. I have a 4x4 Ford Escape but was hoping to hook up with someone with a bigger truck and maybe even who could show me the ropes if I got my permit for AI.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

FL 

I don't have a truck but I would like to do some shark fishing as well. Let me know when your going out and maybe we can work out something.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

FL FISHERMAN...I'd like to go in September and I think my Expedition is big enough. I'm going to be on vacation in OC the last week in August and will get my ORV permit. I'll probably go sharkin at least on nigh while I'm there. Talk to you about it more Saturday at the Tank.

Catman.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

No problem reddog1. I will let u know. U have helped me out so I have no probleme with bringing u or anyone on the board. Catman sounds good. I will definitely talk to you on Sat. Can't wait. Tight lines!


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Personally use 6/0 or 7/0 at AI, with a fishfinder rig, and depending on wind speed and direction, 4 oz - 10oz sinkers with cut bunker. Catch stripers (that's why they put up with the weather etc., blues, rays, skate (lots of em measly wabbits) and shark.

FL Fisherman, may want to wait until into September (blue and striper begin), though October November are great if you can deal with the weather (cold, wind and rain).

As for a trip, I usually have one weekend day off, the other during the week, and only have a Jeep Wrangler capable of one passanger (and gear), and I believe that seat may be taken  , he did ask first.

But "permit pending" ($70 for ORV and $20 for seasonal pass, ORV good from date of purchase), we could get a few 4 wheels out there and learn and fish.


----------



## SharkHunter (Oct 1, 2002)

Smooth Dogfish sharks were more than abundant during the 
Memorial day weekend. I caught them up to 51" on bunker strips.

I saw a few pictures of Sand Sharks caught at AI earlier this month. Dogfish do not have any teeth. WATCH out for the sand sharks, they have sharp ones.


----------



## neuman (Oct 30, 2002)

*SHARKS*

shark sand sharks are the same as smooth dogs same animal the ones with the dental work are sand tigers and browns all of the tigers must be released and they are chewing right now on ai if you can keep the skates off . ZOOM


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*AI Shark Rig*

My buddies use this setup when the fish AI for sharks during the months of July and August:

"3 way swivel with 24 in steel to big float and 11/0 mustad J hook. 100 lb mono for about 3 feet tied to 50 shocker to 20 on the spool. Hook small fresh fish head thru the lips and wade out on a gentle shallow sloping beach. Hard to throw far with all that tackle and pendulum motion you get so got to wade. If no crabs then a fishfinder right on the bottom with steel leader works fine and you get better cast. 100 lb mono a necessity to keep tail flapping from cutting line."


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Thanks sandcrab will remember that. Sharkhunter you up for helping a rookie sharkslayer like myself this summer?


----------



## SharkHunter (Oct 1, 2002)

FL Fisherman...If you are in Bethany during the month of July and want to spend a late night with me, we can can some sharks.

Sand Sharks and Dogfish Sharks are not the same. They have different features and totally dfferent scientific names.

Here's a helpful , and simple link to some sharks found in Delaware and Maryland:

http://www.beach-net.com/Shark.html


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Thanks Sharkhunter! Nice website even has steups. Just what I needed. If I head up that way I will sure get a hold of ya. How far is bethany from assateague?


----------



## shadow (May 4, 2003)

Hey guys , first time post here , but had to put in my two cents. I'm going down to O.C. this week in hopes of hooking a few sharks. All the reports I've read recently say that sharks have been very heavy from Fenwick to O.C. Wish me luck and will let you know how it goes.


----------



## neuman (Oct 30, 2002)

*SHARKS*

thanks sharky but i have to and will say that beach net is absouluty WRONG when they say sand shark they forgot to add tiger. a sand shark is the same as a smooth dog just look at there wonderful picture that they give you YEA if you catch a sand shark with teeth ill eat it raw on the spot please guys know what you have before dec tells you the hard way!! (A BIG A$$ FINE )ZOOM


----------

